# 765 x 10 Deads (George Leeman)



## NbleSavage (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## Luscious Lei (Sep 3, 2015)

I've watched his 800x8 DL and 225x40 OHP vids recently. He's a beast.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 3, 2015)

Luscious Lei said:


> I've watched his 800x8 DL and 225x40 OHP vids recently. He's a beast.



Love it how he rolls out to the gym in a limo to go deadlift. Total badass.


----------



## DF (Sep 3, 2015)

Must be his fasted cardio day.


----------



## Iron1 (Sep 3, 2015)

Nobody can convince me that George is actually human.

Question; he wears his belt higher than anyone I've seen. What are the advantages do going that high with it?


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Sep 3, 2015)

That dude is insane 

I wear my belt a little higher than normal, mine seems to pinch the shit out of me on deads. Maybe his is the same thing?


----------



## LeanHerm (Sep 3, 2015)

He should have a sponsored shirt on that says "Redbull doesn't give you wings,  5 guys and chocolate peanut butter pop tarts do".


Dudes an animal!!!


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 3, 2015)

Iron1 said:


> Nobody can convince me that George is actually human.
> 
> Question; he wears his belt higher than anyone I've seen. What are the advantages do going that high with it?



Keeps the belt off the hips in the grip / start position & for some with very thick abs (like George) it fits their natural waistline better than a lower position.


----------



## Milo (Sep 3, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> Keeps the belt off the hips in the grip / start position & for some with very thick abs (like George) it fits their natural waistline better than a lower position.



Also he says it allows him to press his gut against the top of his thighs to help get the bar off the ground.


----------



## built1st (Sep 5, 2015)

His videos are definite motivation. There is no doubt he will be able to hit 1000 lbs very soon.


----------



## Beedeezy (Sep 5, 2015)

I subscribe to his channel, I've watched this video a few times in the last week. He's a bad dude for sure.


----------



## Aopocetx (Oct 14, 2015)

I couldn't believe what this guy looked like after doing a cut... ****ing jacked!


----------



## BeastFitness (Oct 20, 2015)

Damn incredible!


----------

